# Police Officer Edrees Mukhtar



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Edrees Mukhtar*

San Antonio Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, December 29, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 28
*Tour:* 1 year, 7 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/10/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Edrees Mukhtar succumbed to injuries sustained three weeks earlier while responding to a call for service at approximately 2:45 am.

His patrol car slid after striking a wet spot in the 3700 block of Medical Drive, near I-10. The car struck a curb and then collided with an oncoming pickup truck. Officer Mukhtar was transported to University Hospital.

Officer Mukhtar had served with the San Antonio Police Department for 19 months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police William McManus
San Antonio Police Department
315 S Santa Rosa Avenue
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 207-7579

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21592-police-officer-edrees-mukhtar#ixzz2GXmat9rl


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Mukhtar


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Mukhtar


----------



## takl23 (Dec 9, 2011)

RIP Officer Mukhtar


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

RIP Officer Mukhtar.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Mukhtar!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

